# What to put in my new pond?



## Mr.James (Jul 19, 2009)

I managed to score a decent sized fiberglass pond with the rough fake rock/sandy fish. It also has another small level that you can put water up to and it will flow back into the pond..

Looking for some suggestions on what I should put in it...nothing hard to maintain or keep, & that can handle the heat and cold as it will be outside..??


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 19, 2009)

eastern long neck turtle ... yabbies .. gold fish or all 3


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 19, 2009)

Yabbies maybe.. 

no turtles or goldfish.

Anything else?


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 19, 2009)

Something abit different..?


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

A catfish


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a big catfish named Slipper, he was great, looked interesting and different and unique, was quite interactive as far as fish go too.


----------



## cris (Jul 19, 2009)

You could probably catch a variety of critters in your local area(be careful to avoid mosquito fish though). If you are after a bigger fish a bass might be a good choice. Crayfish will destroy most plants so may not be a good idea, although you could always eat them if they become a problem.


----------



## AaronR (Jul 19, 2009)

a baby croc then when it grows up swap the pond for a pool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 19, 2009)

Gippsland Water Dragon!!!!


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 19, 2009)

cris said:


> You could probably catch a variety of critters in your local area(be careful to avoid mosquito fish though). If you are after a bigger fish a bass might be a good choice. Crayfish will destroy most plants so may not be a good idea, although you could always eat them if they become a problem.




I reckon the bass sounds like a good idea or the yabbies, but would they climb out? (the yabbies not the bass lol)

Another thing would birds pick out the yabbies or bass ? I'm guess most people put a net or mesh over their ponds?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jul 19, 2009)

water dragons - gippies or eastern, some fish and yabbies will work and look the treat i recon


----------



## byby_v8 (Jul 19, 2009)

great white


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 19, 2009)

AaronR said:


> a baby croc then when it grows up swap the pond for a pool!!!!!!!!!!!



I wish mate, can't keep them in NSW. Really unfair!


----------



## christo (Jul 19, 2009)

Leave it free of fish and let the frogs run wild!


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 19, 2009)

Frog pond!!!!


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 19, 2009)

mate build a fence around it eastern water dragons


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 19, 2009)

get a red tail cat or a tiger shovelnose or if you wanted to heat it grab a nice big arowana!


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 20, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> get a red tail cat or a tiger shovelnose or if you wanted to heat it grab a nice big arowana!


RTC's and TSN's Both need heat aswell


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 20, 2009)

koi ....


----------



## miss2 (Jul 20, 2009)

the yabbies will eat any fish u put in there, slash them up and eat them for dinner if the fish arnt fast enough...
i have tandanus cats in my out door, there just under a foot long atm, all though they do eat anything they possibly can!!!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 20, 2009)

snakeman, many people successfully keep rtc and tiger shovelnoses out doors during winter, they are catfish and do require some heat but you can allow the tempreture to drop to abuot 5 degrees during the winter.


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2009)

eastern long neck turtle or other turtle species depending on size of your pond etc..
I'd love to keep and breed turtles  maybe down the track I will.


----------



## MaRkAS (Jul 22, 2009)

It will probably be to small for turtles and native fish, I'm with christo, let the local frogs move in, it wont take long. 
Or if you know anyone in the area with frogs, just grab a lump of spawn from them and let the taddies grow.
This what I've done with mine, it's mad when the rain starts in the warmer weather and all the frog come out chirping


----------



## dottyback (Jul 22, 2009)

koi, they make great pets and look stunning in a pond!


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 23, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> snakeman, many people successfully keep rtc and tiger shovelnoses out doors during winter, they are catfish and do require some heat but you can allow the tempreture to drop to abuot 5 degrees during the winter.


What if it drops below that?, bit of a waste of money for such a easy fish to care for in a TANK.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 23, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> What if it drops below that?, bit of a waste of money for such a easy fish to care for in a TANK.



How big a tank were you supposing a rtc or tsn would need?


----------



## Steman (Jul 23, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> get a red tail cat or a tiger shovelnose or if you wanted to heat it grab a nice big arowana!



definatley dont get a red tail cat those things are monster fish that need huge ponds. they get to about 5-6 feet long


----------

